
Front-End Development Explained for Non-Developers - kpennell
http://developintelligence.com/blog/2015/09/02/front-end-development-explained-for-non-developers/
======
superkeating
I found the article to be high-level without sacrificing the language needed
to describe it. It's a good balance.

------
dwrmurphy
Excellent article

------
ICANTEVEN
!!!

------
jaybeez
agree with so much of this

